# Adverse Reactions to liquid monthly flea and worm treatments.



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I believe we may have identified an adverse reaction to a certain brand flea treatment in one of our dogs. I don't want to mention the name as I want some candid and untainted feedback before I name it. It is more than likely a unique reaction from one of my dogs, than a product fault. Which is also why I don't think stating the brand will benefit. I used it on all three of my dogs and the other two had nil reaction. However, both last month and this month, Ozkar has become ill after having his flea treatment. With the same symptoms. Shivering, vomiting, low energy. He still maintains fluids, but doesn't eat for a day. It usually clears in 24 to 48 hours. 

If anyone has had any adverse reactions, would they mind sharing what happened?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

:'(
Revolution by Physer topical liquid application for flea, tick, hart-worm...(jack of all trades brand) . Used it on Sam for 2 months when he was 4-5 months old. Both times diarrhea started the next day and lasted for a week or a little more. No change in energy levels or eating habits, though.


----------



## AfroViz (Jun 26, 2011)

We use Frontline in the winter and Advantix in the summer. Never had any issues but my brother's Shar-Pei gets very sick from anything with Fipronil in it. It's down to the individual dog. If I were you I'd switch Ozkar to a brand with a different active ingredient and see if he responds better.

Read more about the various active ingredients here: LINK

Comparison chart here: LINK


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Odin broke out into hives on his face about an hour after getting Revolution. It was a mild case and went away in a couple hours without requiring benedryl. Not sure if it was from the revolution or a bug bite etc. We have not had an allergic reaction to anything else with him.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I called the ex this morning to make sure Ozkar was OK and he was back to his usual bounding self  Very relieved. I knew if it was the same thing as last month it would only last a short time, but I really struggle with sick puppy dogs in as far as I am a little too empathetic I think. I'm quite able to be a strong leader without issue, but when they are sick, I think my paternal instincts kick in and I mother them!


----------

